# HP TouchPads for $129.95 . Go get them if you are desperate.



## AndroidBall (Jun 12, 2011)

http://www.erwincomp.com/fb454utaba.html

I just ordered a couple guys go get them hurry. This website is trusted. Use google checkout only. Dont use the direct credit info.

Also the company was made in 1999.They have tons of reviews of their service. I dont regret buying from them.

ErwinComp verified http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/erwincomp.com


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Why only google?


----------



## AndroidBall (Jun 12, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Why only google?


Not sure but i know google checkout is safe.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh, I ordered via regular check-out before I came across this thread.
Kind of startled me when you said that.


----------



## AndroidBall (Jun 12, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Oh, I ordered via regular check-out before I came across this thread.
> Kind of startled me when you said that.


Well best thing to do is try calling your credit company and cancel the order. Also ask them if you can cancel and order it with GCheckout


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm going to hold out.
Chances are it's legitimate. If it were malicious I'm sure they'd keylog the google checkout.


----------



## kurtis.austin2 (Aug 22, 2011)

thank you for posting this site. just ordered one. hopefully it ships. i ordered one last night from B&N and the order processed, but then today I got an email that they were cancelling the order. Been searching ALL day and I really hope this is real.


----------



## AndroidBall (Jun 12, 2011)

kurtis.austin2 said:


> thank you for posting this site. just ordered one. hopefully it ships. i ordered one last night from B&N and the order processed, but then today I got an email that they were cancelling the order. Been searching ALL day and I really hope this is real.


Ya man i ordered some yesterday to. I hope this one ships fast


----------



## debh945 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey thanks! In for two, hope they ship. B & N screwed me and I'm skeptical that I'll get the one I ordered from Cost Central.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Is there any site that verifies sites?
I know of Webrep and 
WOT. They both came back fine.

Checking Internic and Better Business Bureau

Internic - Domain

BBB - No data


----------



## AndroidBall (Jun 12, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Is there any site that verifies sites?
> I know of Webrep and
> WOT. They both came back fine.


Really mind positing links of them verifying the site? I want to add them to first post.


----------



## adelmundo (Aug 23, 2011)

In for 1 through Erwincomp. Also used Google Checkout. I hope this does not get cancelled like Barnes and Noble.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

AndroidBall said:


> Really mind positing links of them verifying the site? I want to add them to first post.


Links are all in the WOT post


----------



## KaribikFrank (Aug 23, 2011)

I bought an HP 32GB Touchpad yesterday here in Germany. 
They finally changed the price to 129€.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, I grabbed one too. I don't have high hopes my onsale order will be filled.

Thanks for the link op.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I desperately hope that my order went through and isn't back ordered....
Can't wait to hear about it later today. Fingers are crossed!


----------



## kurtis.austin2 (Aug 22, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> I desperately hope that my order went through and isn't back ordered....
> Can't wait to hear about it later today. Fingers are crossed!


same here! i work in 8 hours and i should be going to bed, but am too anxious to find out! i know i probably won't receive an email anytime soon, but i just want to know!


----------



## Thed (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks man! I just got one and I got a confirmation email 5 seconds later.

Thanx!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndroidBall (Jun 12, 2011)

I doubt they are going to backorder anyone because no one is buying them yet lmao


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

Says free shipping but when I go to checkout im still being charged hmm im about to flip a coin to decide whether I want it or maybe wait since I keep hearing hp is going to release more


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

johnny9374 said:


> Says free shipping but when I go to checkout im still being charged hmm im about to flip a coin to decide whether I want it or maybe wait since I keep hearing hp is going to release more


I just said screw it. It's worth the extra $40 to not have to spend any more time actively looking for when they drop.


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

I just ordered one lets see what happens. couldnt figure out the google checkout so screw it. either that or 235-250 on ebay.


----------



## FreeAgent (Aug 23, 2011)

Guys, if you're already paying $160, why not get the 32 gig for the same price?

https://www.insight.com/search/ppp.web?materialId=FB356UT#ABA


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

FreeAgent said:


> Guys, if you're already paying $160, why not get the 32 gig for the same price?
> 
> https://www.insight.com/search/ppp.web?materialId=FB356UT#ABA


I tried all night to order from that site but kept getting error at checkout


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

is anyone weary of any these sites? i've never heard of most of them i wanna try and buy as many as i can but putting that much money in it without knowing much about the site seems a little risky but if i take the time to research the site shoot they'll be sold out


----------



## FreeAgent (Aug 23, 2011)

LingK said:


> I tried all night to order from that site but kept getting error at checkout


Yeah, I just realized that as well. Finished reviewing my order, then went to finalize and it threw the error. Now I can't even review an order. Apologies.


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

Ordered from them. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## andreiantal (Jul 25, 2011)

Ordered. Hope for no cancellation this time.

GC FE 1.9.1 0.13.3 EP1Q


----------



## mobile_bob (Aug 23, 2011)

Google shopping reviews for Erwincomp. Looks very legit.

http://www.google.com/products/seller?q=http://www.erwincomp.com&hl=en&safe=active&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUS243&prmd=ivns&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.&biw=1280&bih=939&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbo=u&tbm=shop&source=og&zmi=erwincomputers.com&cmi=36271133066002432&sa=X&ei=cqhTTt22LMXDgQew6tge&ved=0CEkQqQwwAA


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

Just tried my luck with erwincomp.com. Hopefully they come through where others have failed!

Sent from my CM7 DROIDX.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

strikeir13 said:


> Just tried my luck with erwincomp.com. Hopefully they come through where others have failed!
> 
> Sent from my CM7 DROIDX.


must have gotten the last one....showing out of stock now  damn meetings costing me a touchpad :angry:


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

FreeAgent said:


> Guys, if you're already paying $160, why not get the 32 gig for the same price?
> 
> https://www.insight.com/search/ppp.web?materialId=FB356UT#ABA


This is working now!!! I just ordered two of em successfully!


----------



## k4ce (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, insight works now. I just placed my order.



Bazar6 said:


> This is working now!!! I just ordered two of em successfully!


----------



## ikarma (Aug 17, 2011)

Insight now saying call for availability. More people are gonna get cancelations.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

[Insight] 16GB (136 In-stock): https://www.insight.com/search/minippp.web?materialId=FB454UT#ABA


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Stock is quickly dropping for the 16GB, order fast.


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

said screw it $135.90 shipped nvm now im getting told they are all out


----------



## Joe Dirt (Aug 23, 2011)

Ordered mine from them at 6:30am cst, used Google checkout. I remain hopeful.


----------



## kurtis.austin2 (Aug 22, 2011)

anyone receive an email about their order from erwincomp.com yet? my status says they received my order last night (8/22)... I ordered last night at 11:07pm... haven't received an email from erwincomp.com yet today though, been checking like crazy all day. only email I have gotten so far is the order confirmation from using google checkout.


----------



## _Donovan_ (Aug 23, 2011)

No longer in stock


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

I haven't received a shipped email. My google checkout page says the following:

Aug 23
ErwinComp.com received your order.

Aug 23
You placed an order with ErwinComp.com on Aug 23. Google Checkout sent a copy of this receipt to [redacted]


----------



## kurtis.austin2 (Aug 22, 2011)

TchnclFl said:


> I haven't received a shipped email. My google checkout page says the following:
> 
> Aug 23
> ErwinComp.com received your order.
> ...


same here, but my dates are Aug 22... but all in all, the same thing... still waiting on shipped email. i'm getting so impatient. i ordered from B&N and it was cancelled. i missed all other possibilities. i was in the process of ordering from insight.com late last night, but kept getting error after error after error... and no i read today that it worked for a bunch of people and their stuff is shipping already. it makes me mad! lol


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

kurtis.austin2 said:


> same here, but my dates are Aug 22... but all in all, the same thing... still waiting on shipped email. i'm getting so impatient. i ordered from B&N and it was cancelled. i missed all other possibilities. i was in the process of ordering from insight.com late last night, but kept getting error after error after error... and no i read today that it worked for a bunch of people and their stuff is shipping already. it makes me mad! lol


Haha we're in almost the SAME boat. I too ordered and was cancelled with my B&N order. Then I thought about doing the insight order, but couldn't get it to go through. Now I'm banking on Erwin. I placed my order early the 23rd.


----------



## kurtis.austin2 (Aug 22, 2011)

TchnclFl said:


> Haha we're in almost the SAME boat. I too ordered and was cancelled with my B&N order. Then I thought about doing the insight order, but couldn't get it to go through. Now I'm banking on Erwin. I placed my order early the 23rd.


that's awful. the insight order process made me so mad last night. just wouldn't go through. so erwincomp.com is my last resort for now. very much hoping this thing ships. ordered at 11pm last night on the 22nd


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

kurtis.austin2 said:


> that's awful. the insight order process made me so mad last night. just wouldn't go through. so erwincomp.com is my last resort for now. very much hoping this thing ships. ordered at 11pm last night on the 22nd


Me too. I'm also hoping for a restocking of the HP website (Which has been rumored to be coming). In which case I'll buy another. Best case scenario, I have 2, and will sell one for a handsome profit. Worst case scenario, I'll have 1 because Erwin doesn't comet through...


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

i was also screwed by BnN and am now waiting for shipping email from erwin. I hope it works out finaly.
Is everyone still in Order Reveiw with Erwin?


----------



## kurtis.austin2 (Aug 22, 2011)

LingK said:


> i was also screwed by BnN and am now waiting for shipping email from erwin. I hope it works out finaly.
> Is everyone still in Order Reveiw with Erwin?


this is where mine has been sitting since last night.... no new news today

Your order has been sent to ErwinComp.com. 
ErwinComp.com is responsible for charging and shipping your order. Have questions? Contact ErwinComp.com.

Aug 22
ErwinComp.com received your order.

Aug 22
You placed an order with ErwinComp.com on Aug 22. Google Checkout sent a copy of this receipt to [email protected]*****.com

Order date: Aug 22, 2011 11:07 PM PDT 
Google order number: 806475064133762	
Print
Shipping Status Qty Item Price 
Not yet shipped 1	HP TouchPad Web OS 3.0 Tablet 16GB - SKU:fb454utaba $129.95 
Shipping & Handling (Three Day Delivery (3-4 Business Days)) :	$17.95 
Tax (OR) :	$0.00 
Total:	$147.90


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

^^^^ Thanks^^^^ If everyone could keep each other posted that would be awesome. I'm sweatin' over here hoping it goes through. I wish I knew about this fire sale earlier. I woulda camped out like Black Friday.


----------



## mrjinglesusa (Aug 10, 2011)

In the boat as everyone else. No update from Erwincomp. Ordered 8/23 at about 10:00 am EST.


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

I imagine they were probably inundated with orders, so it may take a while to process them all. Hopefully they'll go through... *Crosses fingers*


----------



## hx_gt (Aug 24, 2011)

not in stock= =gosh


----------



## jihuie (Aug 6, 2011)

Ordered from Erwincomp at 6am est on 8/23 & received an email confirming order. I contacted this am by email for status & got a reply that order is being canceled because already sold out. Funds had already been taken from bank & now looking for it to be refunded. I think they way oversold & had very little on hand stock.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey guys, I made a little thread about tracking info and shipment blah blah blah

To help answer some questions for people that think they might be left out

Here


----------



## Joe Dirt (Aug 23, 2011)

> DEAR CUSTOMERS, WE HAVE OVERSOLD ON THIS PRODUCT. WE APOLOGIZE FOR ANY CONFUSION OR COMMUNICATIONISSUES THAT HAVE NOT BEEN MET IN A TIMELY MANNER.


Of course you did, another canceled order for me I'm sure. This makes 4.


----------



## kurtis.austin2 (Aug 22, 2011)

Joe Dirt said:


> Of course you did, another canceled order for me I'm sure. This makes 4.


Still no word from erwincomp.com about my order. Been 4 days now. Money is still withheld from my account. And I can't get through on the phone. This is pissing me off.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Aug 23, 2011)

That was posted on the product page. No email or info for me either.


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

Still Nothing Here Either. Phone stays busy. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

I spent over an hour on hold yesterday. I gave up. If it comes, it comes.


----------



## sareds7 (Jun 10, 2011)

ErwinComp refunded my money today. Google checkout says nothing about it doesn't show as pending in my bank account anymore.


----------



## kurtis.austin2 (Aug 22, 2011)

sareds7 said:


> ErwinComp refunded my money today. Google checkout says nothing about it doesn't show as pending in my bank account anymore.


My money is still pending on my account. Phone is always busy, can't even get through to get on hold. No new news again today. If it goes into the weekend and I hear nothing, I am going to be really pissed. Hell, if I hear nothing by tomorrow I am calling my bank to tell them to stop pay on that money.


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

just to let ya'll know who still doesnt have a touchpad and wants one my aaron's has 2 left 16gb comes with a case and is 197 tax and all, yea i know its more expensive than what most have paid but at the same time still a heck of a price, if i didnt have my 32gb i would get one, but if anyone wants me to pick them up one let me know i'll gladly get it to you no profit


----------



## Desertdog (Aug 19, 2011)

I emailed them today an this was their response, I had ordered on 8/22.

We understand that you have questions regarding the availability of the 
Touchpad. Unfortunately, we are completely sold out of this unit at 
this point. Because we cannot guarantee delivery for this product 
within a reasonable amount of time, we have canceled your order.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I ordered on the 22nd with UPS 2nd Day Air
Still don't know if it shipped though...poops


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Desertdog said:


> I emailed them today an this was their response, I had ordered on 8/22.
> 
> We understand that you have questions regarding the availability of the
> Touchpad. Unfortunately, we are completely sold out of this unit at
> ...


That's close to being exactly what I didn't want to hear


----------



## kurtis.austin2 (Aug 22, 2011)

Desertdog said:


> I emailed them today an this was their response, I had ordered on 8/22.
> 
> We understand that you have questions regarding the availability of the
> Touchpad. Unfortunately, we are completely sold out of this unit at
> ...


got the same email. i actually decided to email them an hour ago, and got a response within 5 minutes. they canceled my order. still no touchpad for me. lame!


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

Desertdog said:


> I emailed them today an this was their response, I had ordered on 8/22.
> 
> We understand that you have questions regarding the availability of the
> Touchpad. Unfortunately, we are completely sold out of this unit at
> ...


Dam that the same day i ordered. This isn't looking good for most of us.

I've emailed twice and still no response

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I ordered from them on 8/22
just messaged them with order number
got the same reply as above


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

Desertdog said:


> I emailed them today an this was their response, I had ordered on 8/22.
> 
> We understand that you have questions regarding the availability of the
> Touchpad. Unfortunately, we are completely sold out of this unit at
> ...


Just got mine :-( sad panda

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## perimbean (Aug 22, 2011)

linuxmotion said:


> Just got mine :-( sad panda
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


Well, at least they took the effort to reply you. I've sent them emails but til now, i still have not heard anything from the. It just display...(ErwinComp.com received your order.) and nothing else. *sigh*


----------



## Joe Dirt (Aug 23, 2011)

perimbean said:


> Well, at least they took the effort to reply you. I've sent them emails but til now, i still have not heard anything from the. It just display...(ErwinComp.com received your order.) and nothing else. *sigh*


did you use Google Checkout? I haven't gotten a response when trying to contact them through Google.


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

perimbean said:


> Well, at least they took the effort to reply you. I've sent them emails but til now, i still have not heard anything from the. It just display...(ErwinComp.com received your order.) and nothing else. *sigh*


I had to email them three times and i called like 100 times. Every call didn't go through.

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Erwincomp oversold and if you haven't received confirmation or if they haven't pulled the money then its nit happening. They pulled and then refunded my account the same day.


----------



## perimbean (Aug 22, 2011)

Joe Dirt said:


> did you use Google Checkout? I haven't gotten a response when trying to contact them through Google.


Yes, I used Google Checkout for the payment. And I waited for 3 days before using Google to contact them, and they have yet to contact me. Well, if the item is oversold and if they got to cancel my order, a cancellation email is fine with me. Anyway, I'm still scouting high and low for a unit.


----------

